# Pick Your Plastic!!!



## Sabatino925

Hey guys - We got some good feedback from the "To Nibble or Not To Nibble" post, so I want to start a new crappie related questionnaire. 

What is your plastic of choice? Your options are:

1. Tubes
2. Shad (Is this the right name?)
3. Twister tails
4. Swimbaits
5. Something else/Other (if you pick this one, what kind do you use?)


----------



## Dave_E

Twister


----------



## Tyler8866

Twister or swimbait on one on the back of a little spinner or chatter bait works well for me


----------



## partlyable

Tube


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Twister tip with a minnow


----------



## chaunc

Shad but at times a twister will outfish it.


----------



## Wow

Tubes and shad style tend to work when vertical/drift/slow trolling for slabs. Twisters tend to attract other species as well.--Tim


----------



## MY EYES

Sabatino925 said:


> Hey guys - We got some good feedback from the "To Nibble or Not To Nibble" post, so I want to start a new crappie related questionnaire.
> 
> What is your plastic of choice? Your options are:
> 
> 1. Tubes
> 2. Shad (Is this the right name?)
> 3. Twister tails
> 4. Swimbaits
> 5. Something else/Other (if you pick this one, what kind do you use?)
> 
> View attachment 246731


I use them all! Depends on the fishing sitiation!


----------



## crappiedude

90% of the time it will be either a tube or a shad type bait. Last 10% will be a twister.


----------



## Sabatino925

Here's where we stand so far (I gave everyone an arbitrary 10 points and for those who had multiple preferences I spread them out according to your post)

Tube: 26%
Shad: 21%
*Twister: 43%*
Swimbait: 9%
Other: 0% 

Twister currently leading the pack!


----------



## zaraspook

Shad
Twister
Swimbait
Most years the twister would be #1, but not this year.


----------



## meats52

Shad.


----------



## Bluegillin'

Shad (sometimes with minnow)


----------



## chaunc

Fellas, I got an order in this week from Bobby Garland. They have a new bait this year called a shooter. It's an inch and a half. I'm having good results using them on a sixteenth oz jighead. The panfish are slamming them. Get them in your usual favorite colors and give them a go.


----------



## redthirty

Tube no 1. Shad no 2 fir me.


----------



## Evinrude58

Twister except when ice fishing then shad


----------



## Snyd

Tube #1 & then Shad #2 - It really just depends on the lake I am on and the time of the year. You can't really go wrong with either one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I really like the shad style baits. And before tubes and twisters i think id fall under the "other" catagorie for 2nd place....
Winter an really early spring i like little baits like ratso's an other simaler baits.
Last spring i fell in love with venoms solid tube bait.









I always shyed away from hollow tubes because of how inconvenient they can be. These suckers are sweet an come in some good colors. And caught some really nice fish for me this last season.


----------



## Chippewa

I use triple tail twisters. 

But want to experiment with the shad style this year.


----------



## Snyd

shad/tube just depends where I am and the time of the year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I waa in the mind-set of "if you could pick one" when i last replied. Ive been going through my crappie tackle an getting it together cause its gonna be on here anytime now (probobly now but im stuck working).... but got to thinkin i really dont have a favorite plastic. ...
I tend to dip with floats alot so like a bait that moves when its just setting there suspended under the float.
This time of year i usually go fairly small to start. Unless its been warm for a few days straight an they really start eating.
Heres some of the small baits ive been using. I added some #1 snaps to help size things up. The bladed jigs are 1/32 i beleive an i have not tried them yet. Usually i only use bladed jigs w/o a float,this year im gonna try these why dipping as well.
This is one of my favorite times of year,cause of the average size,an the famales are a tiny bit easier feasting up for the spawn!


----------



## BrodyC

I personally prefer twister tails then probably tubes. Have had success with both though.


----------



## david tennant

twister


----------



## Sabatino925

Alright guys, in preparation for spring spawn I wanted to wrap up OGF's collective plastic preference. Using a weighting scale of my own design (since very few answers were black and white), here's where we ended up:

#1 with 34% of the votes is the *Twister*!
Right on his heels, with 32% of the vote, is the *Shad* style.
Coming in with a respectable 23% of the vote, the *Tube* style takes bronze.
Relegated to the footnotes of history, the '*Other*' and '*Swimbait*' categories lag behind at 7% and 5% of the vote respectively.


----------



## Drm50

My favorite was the double tail twister that use to be a Netcraft Exclusive. When they dropped it
I tracked down Lakeland, the company that was making them for Netcraft. I managed to buy 
several thousand off them, but couldn't buy anymore because Netcraft owned the molds and they
werent aloud to make them anymore. Still have thousands sealed up. Pearl was the killer color
in stained or muddy water, Shad in clear.


----------



## brandonw

Shad


----------

